# Some questions about hairless mice



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Not sure if this belongs here, if not could someone be kind enough to move it to the appropriate section?

I got my very first hairless mouse today thanks to Madmouse(Amber), and I gotta say he is the CUTEST ugly little thing I think I have seen :lol:

but I had a few questions about caring for them.

1. I heard their nails grow really long and need trimming, how on earth would I trim such teeny tiny nails? :shock: I do plan on handling him alot to further his tameness, but I have never had to cut mouse nails.

2. do they need a furred buddy? I know they say you should keep hairless rats with a furred buddy, but what about hairless mice? he's with his furred brother for now, but in the next few days I'm going to seperate them, so will the hairless need a furry buddy of some sort (a local petstore sells african soft furred rats, which i've heard make good mouse buddies) the room I plan on keeping him in is nice and warm though.

3. I know they tend to be smaller than furred mice, but are they generally as healthy? like. I don't have to worry about falling even more in love then having him randomly croak on me because he's hairless, do I?

I just already love the little naked kangaroo looking guy (who's name, btw is appropriately Chupacabra :lol:


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Cutting mice toe nails is very similar to cutting the nails of birds or dogs just use a good pair of nail clippers, not the guillotine type as they tend to crush the nail before actually cutting it.

clear coloured nails are much easier than dark as you can see the vein that runs in the nail so can avoid cutting into it.

I have seen a new nail trimmer that works via batteries and more like a grinding wheel which slowly sands the nail down similar to emery boards used by women etc, have not tried them myself but aslong as the mouse is not stressed by whatever noise is generated whilst in use I see no reason why it will not be a good thing to have.

As for your other questions I have never had hairless mice so can not advise on that but surely you could contact the person you got them from and they would be able to tell you alot more and any other problems in having a hairless mouse you may encounter.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hey!

1. For trimming mouse nails, I use a pair of tiny mustache scissors. You can get them at CVS, Rite-Aid, etc.

2. He would certainly enjoy a furry buddy! But I don't feel furred cagemates are absolutely necessary. As long as the room is warm, and he has nice nesting material (such as shredded old clothes), I think he will be fine.

3. As far as I know, a true hairless should not just randomly croak on you, but it does seem to me that many hairless strains are less robust than furry ones. I have not had true hairless mice before, but my rhino mice, skinny pigs, and hairless rats never seemed to have quite the lifespans that their furry relatives did. Perhaps he will only live 18mos instead of 2yrs. If you find any health problems with him, please let me know. Even if I can't help, it would be good info for my records.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

1. I don't trim my hairless mice's nails.....their nails are longer than normal, yes, but I've not found a strong need to trim them.

2. I agree with Amber....furry cagemate appreciated...but not necessary.

3. The only obvious health issues I've noticed in my hairless is irritated eyes and zits on occasion...but generally they don't see to have many health problems that I've seen. As Amber said, they may slightly shorter lifespans than haired relatives, but we haven't had the current lines in the fancy for long enough to really know an average lifespan yet (I had the original animals shipped from Simonsen Labs in California just spring 2011 I believe)


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

I don't trim hairless nails unless it's absolutely necessary. Stina's right- they don't always need it. And sometimes they will bite off the nails that bother them. But the current hairless doe I have (grandma of Gibbly's mice) gets nails in the front that are so long and curled, that they come up between the toes and push the toes apart weirdly (they look uncomfy). I really don't know that this causes a problem; I may just be worry-warting... My rhino mice, I never clipped their nails. Definitely use your judgement with nail clipping- really don't do it unless you have to.

Stina: How was it getting mice from a lab? I've thought of getting lab mice before, but been afraid that, having been raised in a sterile environment, they'd easily succumb to infections that our mice are immune to. I'm assuming that's not entirely true?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I've yet to see one of my hairless get super long nails that required trimming.

As for buying from a lab, it depends on the strain and how they are raised. Not all lab mice are raised in sterile environments. The hairless at Simonsen are NOT raised sterile, and they seemed to adjust fine and bred for everyone involved so far as I'm aware (I ordered and recieved the shipment for several people).


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for all the info, Amber I meant to ask you all this junk of Saturday but forgot xD

I'll just keep an eyeball on his nails

I'll just spend alot of time poking his squishy nakedness such as I am doing right now :lol:


----------

